# Spray Malt/dme



## Snow (9/11/05)

Does anyone out there know if dry malt extract (spray malt or DME) is usually boiled before it is extracted to its dry form? i.e has it already gone through the hot break process? I was told by my HBS guy that it had already been boiled, but I find I get a large protein foam from most DME when I add it to the kettle, usually in the last 10 mins of the boil. In particular, wheat DME really foams up. I would have thought that if it had been pre-boiled that I wouldn't get this reaction.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## jayse (9/11/05)

Hey Snow,
I'am not 100% sure but willing to assume the wort they make for dry malt extract is the same as for light liquid malt extract. This is made the same way as if it were a wort going to the fermentor to make beer. With liquid malt it would go to the condensor instead of the fermentor and with spray dried malt it would go straight to the spray dryer under pressure to spray it out in the hot air.
So it would have been boiled in the brewhouse, one question remains. Is it force cooled before it goes to the condenser or spray drier to allow the formation and removale of the cold break like it would if it were going to the fermentor? I don't know eitherway but am willing to bet they wouldn't be doing anything to form a cold break and remove it, more than likely just sending it straight from the whirlpool after the boil to the next process, because it needs to be hot away to remove the water.
So my only guess is what ussually is preciptated out during cooling is still there and thats what your have coming out. Like i said not 100% sure and just making semi educated guess'.


Jayse


----------



## adam (9/11/05)

Gday Snow
I found a little bit of info on the coopers website:


Question: Is Cooper's LDM already boiled before being spray dried?

Answer: a rolling boil occurs in the brewhouse prior to the wort going to whirlpool, centrifuge and evaporators. We then send it away to be spray dried.

It doesnt say alot Snow, i know.
I must admit that i seem to get chill haze more often when using dried malt extract than LLME and you have probably explained why.

thanks - Adam


----------



## Snow (10/11/05)

Thanks guys - great answers. Jayse, I suspect you're correct with the assumption that cold break is not removed. However, I always boil my LME/DME for at least 10 minutes with the rest of my partial mash wort before force chilling, so I expect this would precipitate the cold break from the extract.

Cheers - SNow


----------



## stephen (13/11/05)

Try boiling a couple of tablespoons of DME in about 1/2 litre of water and watch the foam. After about 10 (give or take) mins boiling there is evidencs of a hot break in the saucepan. I do this quite regularly to use as a yeast starter,

Stephen


----------

